# Como puedo hacer un cuenta revoluciones para moto?



## drumkard (Ene 22, 2007)

hola gente:
quiero hacerme un cuenta revoluciones para mi moto y no se que material necesito, ni de donde sacarlo, si me podeix explicar como puedo hacerlo lo intentare hacer.
muchas gracias


----------



## mustangV8 (Ene 22, 2007)

Yo estoy a punto de empezar a hacer uno para auto supongo que es igual. Lo que pense hasta ahora es 
1.- primero tomar la señal del distribuidor y hacer un acondicionamiento adecuado
2.- Como la cantidad de revoluciones no es muy alta conviene para tener una mejor resolucion hacer una multiplicacion que se podria lograr usando un PLL
3.- a partir de ahi se puede usar logica discreta o bien un micro para poder tener alguna funcionalidad extra.

De todos modos esto es solo una aproximacion. Te voy a poder decir mas cuando lo haya terminado de pensar, pero sera mas adelante.


----------



## yago2001 (Abr 17, 2007)

Fijense en josepino.com tachometer II yo lo hice y anda barbaro.


----------



## hisokamiller (Abr 14, 2009)

yo quiero aserme una de esas para mi moto. pero no entiendo mucho por que esta en ingles. quien me podria ayudar. porfavor


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 15, 2009)

Iba a decir lo mismo:" Fijense en josepino.com tachometer II yo lo hice y anda barbaro. "

Habria que usar mas el buscador del foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/151875/


----------



## marce084 (May 19, 2009)

hola. soy nueva en este foro. y necesito información acerca de varios proyectos. y se que ustedes realmente me pueden ayudar. 
- quisiera obtener medicion de rpm de autos y motos, construir un circuito. me ayudan? 
gracias. quedo en espera de sus sabias respuestas.


----------



## alexus (May 19, 2009)

ya hay un tema identico y totalmente tratado!

se los presento: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/

usen el buscador interno gente! 

no soy  moderador ni nada, lo digo para no sobrecargar el foro y por ende no sobrecargar el servidor, y paras que no los sancionen.


----------



## marce084 (May 19, 2009)

bueno. quiza no me hice entender. estoy buscando información sobre como obtener una señal de rpm. es decir saber cuantas rpm se estan registrando. hay distintas formas de captacion de señal, por medio de nucleos de ferritas, por vibracion, por corriente, etc. quiero saber si alguien sabe como las obtengo. y el tacometro digital es un proyecto muy bueno, pero desafortunadamente no es lo que necesito. gracias


----------



## alexus (May 19, 2009)

si es una moto, obtenes la señal de los platinos!


----------



## fernandoae (May 20, 2009)

"quiero saber si alguien sabe como las obtengo"
Vos mismo te respondiste:

"hay distintas formas de captacion de señal, por medio de nucleos de ferritas, por vibracion, por corriente, etc"

Y añadì esto:
"la señal de los platinos"

Ahora yo te pregunto... que es lo que necesitas?


----------

